# [Risolto] Problema DHCP && Fastweb

## BikE

Salve, ho appena installato Gentoo su una nuova macchina collegata alla rete FastWeb...

Il problema risulta essere il seguente:

Avviando Gentoo, la rete funziona correttamente...

Una volta che la macchina viene riavviata con Windows, la rete smette di funzionare e viene segnato il problema come "Cavo di rete scollegato"

L'unico modo per far andare la rete in windows, e' quello di riavviare Gentoo, senza far quindi eseguire lo stop agli script di init...

Suppongo il problema sia legato al mac address... ma come posso risolvere??

Ho provato a fare un downgrade del dhcp ma niente...

Se servono altre informazioni chiedete...Last edited by BikE on Sat Jul 28, 2007 11:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xveilsidex

per caso hai il modem di fastweb? xkè io avevo un problema simile con il modem di fastweb. Ora che ho un modem tutto mio non ho piu questo problema.

----------

## BikE

Se per modem intendi lo switch... si, ho quello...

----------

## codadilupo

un suggerimento a gratis: se non spieghi che tipo di contratto e che tipo di allaccio hai, sarà dura trovare una soluzione. Come sai, il tuo provider è famoso per vendere tecnologie decisamente differenti tra loro

Coda

----------

## flocchini

assegnati un ip fisso tra quelli del tuo pool e vivi felice.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Se per modem intendi lo switch... si, ho quello...

 

no.. parlando in maniera piu' "umana"  a casa hai installato un apparecchio al muro?? chiamato hag?

----------

## BikE

Coda: Internet flat... connesso 24/24...

flocchini: mmm... Intendi configurando manualmente la rete e lasciando stare il dhcp?

xveilsidex: si...

----------

## codadilupo

la domanda era: full, easy o light ? fibra, adsl o wolesale ?

P.S.: se hai l'hag, setta la scheda di rete come 10mbit-HD

Coda

----------

## BikE

Fastweb full con adsl.

La scheda e' gia' settata su 10mbit

----------

## codadilupo

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Fastweb full con adsl.
> 
> La scheda e' gia' settata su 10mbit

 

si', ma sotto win è settata in autonegotiation o è impostata per andare solo a 10mbit-HalfDuplex ?

Di solito il problema con le realtek (aka nvidia2) il problema è quello

Coda

----------

## BikE

Sisi, sotto Win e' configurata cosi'...

----------

## codadilupo

allora fatti cambiare il gateway: evidentemente si incrocchia

Coda

----------

## flocchini

 *BikE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> flocchini: mmm... Intendi configurando manualmente la rete e lasciando stare il dhcp?
> 
> 

 

esattamente. Vedi ip, gw e mask che ti assegna il dhcp quando va e poi li imposti tu come fissi da win e linux indipendentemente. Fine dei problemi di mac-address, rinnovo ip eccetera. O ti hanno montato una centralina vecchia oppure non devi settare un tubo per il duplex anche perche' se il problema fosse quello vedresti in dmesg il netdev_watchdog che si lamenta

----------

## codadilupo

se il pc è lo stesso e la  scheda è la stessa, allora il mac-address della scheda è il medesimo. Non vedo come possa essere questo, il problema qui. Tanto piu', che in caso di IP già tutti assegnati dal dhcp, allora win non fa altro che indicarti 'connettività limitata o assente' e darti il classico triangolino giallo, non certo 'cavo di rete scollegato'. In questo caso, che tu imposti a mano i parametri sulla scheda, o meno, se viene visto cavo scollegato, significa che manca il link fisico tra la scheda e l'hub, e a fare un dhcprequest non ci arriva manco

Coda

----------

## BikE

Si confermo... dhcp o manuale il problema non cambia...

Comunque e' come se la rete venisse "bloccata" quando riavvio Linux...

Sul pc ho un led che indica la connessione, il quale si spegne al riavvio...

La causa non sono gli script di init perche' ho provato a stopparli uno alla volta e niente...

----------

## codadilupo

io resto della mia idea: il gw è farlocco e sta andando a trovare i suoi avi nel grande Centro Elaborazione Dati celeste. In piu' hai una mobo dell'asus, il che significa che hai una realtek come ethernet rtl8139 o rtl8169)... soprattutto se è la seconda, il problema si risolve forzando l'half duplex sulla scheda  :Razz: 

----------

## BikE

Nu coda, ho una Marvell Yukon... e non si risolve con l'half duplex  :Sad: 

Ora cerchero' di spiegare a quelli della fastweb...   :Laughing: 

Magari mi faccio portare l'apparato nuovo che io ho ancora in vecchio...

----------

## BikE

Ah, una cosa non ho detto...

Io son partito a far l'installazione dal minimal 2006...

E li switchando da minimal a windows, non avevo problemi... quindi non e' il gw per me.....

 :Sad: 

----------

## flocchini

@coda: ok, ma prima di giocare con il duplex io escludo il dhcp che e' molto piu' semplice che si incasini...

cmq a questo punto concordo anche io sull'hag morente

----------

## BikE

Ma no io escludo al 99% l'hag...

Scusami e'... switchando tra cd di installazione e windows funziona...

Riavviando Linux brutalmente ( col tasto sul case ) funziona... per cui e' qualcosa nel reboot normale...

E questo qualcosa non e' certamente negli script di init...

----------

## flocchini

esattamente che sk di rete hai? dmesg nn dice nulla?

----------

## codadilupo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> @coda: ok, ma prima di giocare con il duplex io escludo il dhcp che e' molto piu' semplice che si incasini...
> 
> cmq a questo punto concordo anche io sull'hag morente

 

non è che ci giochi. l'hub dell'hag tipicamente è 10mibt half duplex, e alcune schede, soprattutto se gestite da sistemi disoperativi non riescono a negoziare decentemente, per cui devi forzargli l'impostazione  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## BikE

La scheda esatta    Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller

EDIT: soluzione banale, efficace ma fastidiosa...

2 schede di rete collegate entrambe, una per Linux, una per Winzoz...

La cosa mi scoccia un pochetto pero'... spererei di risolvere in una maniera un po' piu' dignitosa...

----------

## ^Stefano^

io ho la tua stessa scheda è il tuo stesso provider.

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
```

fastweb base per il telefono, giorno e notte per internet. 6mbit/1mbit.

il problema secondo me è il driver che usi per la scheda di rete. io uso

```
New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support (SKGE)
```

tu?

ricordo che tempo fa c'era un problema con la nostra scheda e bisognava usare questo driver al posto di questo 

```
Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (SK98LIN)
```

che adesso è deprecato perchè malfunzionante. 

che kernel hai? io un 2.6.20-r8

P.S. i nomi tra ( ) li ho messi io, accanto ai driver. 

P.P.S. che hag hai? io ho quello nero mi pare della telesey. all'inizio mi avevano dato quello bianco ma è parecchio scarso quel modello.

----------

## flocchini

io il contrario, ossia mi saltava spesso la connessione con skge mentre ora con il nuovo sk98lin va da dio

----------

## ^Stefano^

ed hai la nostra stessa scheda? è molto strano perchè se guardi nel menuconfig, sui gentoo-sources, c'è proprio scritto che il driver è deprecato e che specialmente i gentoo-user devono usare l'altro. che kernel hai?

----------

## BikE

Ciao ^Stefano^... allora si io uso sk98lin e ho il tuo stesso kernel....

Adesso provo con il modulo che mi hai suggerito...

----------

## ^Stefano^

Bene, prova sia come modulo sia statico. ovviamente quello deprecato sarebbe meglio escluderlo del tutto.

Io lo uso statico e mi trovo benissimo. Fammi sapere!

----------

## BikE

^Stefano^: sei un genio  :Smile:  Ho risolto cambiando il modulo.... metto il tag risolto... grazie a tutti...

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *BikE wrote:*   

> ^Stefano^: sei un genio  

 

Passerò questo elogio al gentoo-user che diede la dritta a me tempo addietro!

Comunque sono contento che hai risolto   :Very Happy: 

P.S. che hag ti hanno montato?

----------

